# Coat Length at 6 months?



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

I rescued a puppy. She is 6 months old. They told me she is a Havanese/Maltese mix. I am questioning this because she doesn't look Havanese. It isn't important what she is because I love her but I was just wondering how long is a Havanese coat at 6 months? Her coat is very short and I am just wondering if it will ever grow.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is Molly at about 5 1/2 months old. She had been trimmed at this point so I would imagine your puppy should be at least this long and fluffy if it were untrimmed.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rexy at 5 1/2 months. No trimming.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd love to see a picture of your puppy! Can't help with your question though.


----------



## Tracie (Feb 5, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> Here is Molly at about 5 1/2 months old. She had been trimmed at this point so I would imagine your puppy should be at least this long and fluffy if it were untrimmed.


I love Molly's cut in this picture - absolutely adorable. May I ask what age she was when she got her first trim?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly went to the groomer for the first time when she was about 3 1/2 months old. It was mainly to start getting her used to going. She got a bath, nails trimmed, a sanitary trim, and a little trimming of her face just to neaten things up.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here she is after her first trip to the groomer.


----------



## Tracie (Feb 5, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> Here she is after her first trip to the groomer.


Thanks. I'm thinking I'll be taking Rocky pretty soon - He is just 11 weeks but gosh... the hair!!!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> Here she is after her first trip to the groomer.


So cute!!! Love it!!!


----------



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Cute puppies. After seeing these puppies don't think mine is Havanese. She isn't fluffy at all.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

HavTastic said:


> Cute puppies. After seeing these puppies don't think mine is Havanese. She isn't fluffy at all.


HavTastic - your pup is adorable, regardless of her heritage.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

It was so nice of you to rescue this puppy. She is a little cutie, no matter what breeds she may be a mix of.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavTastic said:


> Cute puppies. After seeing these puppies don't think mine is Havanese. She isn't fluffy at all.


Nope. She's cute as a button, but doesn't look like a Havanese OR a Maltese.  Glad you found each other anyway!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

krandall said:


> Nope. She's cute as a button, but doesn't look like a Havanese OR a Maltese.  Glad you found each other anyway!


I agree with this. Enjoy your cute girl.

Here's Lola at six months, not that you need more pics, but only because I like posting pictures of her  She's on the left. The little havanese on the right, Willy, is a bit over one year.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my she is CUTE! What a sweetheart! She's a beautiful little dog. I think if she had a lot more coat she would look more havanese-ish but I would not have guessed havanese either. Would love to see more photos of her. Don't feel bad she doesn't have a fuller coat it can take tons of time to manage! Here is Sophie at about 4 months old, again soaking wet (recently) and again dry.

Never stop liking to post photos of Lola, boomana! She is SUCH a cutie pie! Willy makes me smile that haircut makes his head look so big. He's a cute with beautiful markings also.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

HavTastic I'm wondering if there could be some mini aussie in there with her coloring


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Regardless of what she is or isn't, she's a cutie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> HavTastic I'm wondering if there could be some mini aussie in there with her coloring


The same thing crossed my mind.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

HavTastic said:


> Cute puppies. After seeing these puppies don't think mine is Havanese. She isn't fluffy at all.


I agree with everyone else -- your dog is adorable, no matter what breed! Lots of fun-filled years together for both of you!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Dee Dee said:


> HavTastic I'm wondering if there could be some mini aussie in there with her coloring


Or perhaps a mini wire-haired dachshund? She's cute!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

OMG HavTastic, that is one cute puppy!


----------



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments for my Sapphire and also for sharing your puppy pics. Many have said she might have some daschund in her because of coloring. Not sure. She loves to bark so this might be true. Love her regardless of what she is. Here is Sapphire looking sleepy, LOL.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Or perhaps a mini wire-haired dachshund? She's cute!


Yes... SOMETHING that has Merle in their coat colors.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

HavTastic said:


> Cute puppies. After seeing these puppies don't think mine is Havanese. She isn't fluffy at all.


She has the beautiful eyes of a havanese. Whatever she is, she looks cute and loveable!


----------

